# Massachusetts Anti-circumcision bill!



## KK Slider (Nov 8, 2009)

Attention MASSACHUSETTS residents:

The MGMBill.org organization has made progress in getting a public hearing on the bill in the Joint Committee on the Judiciary. Right now Senator Cynthia Creem's office and Rep. Gene O'Flaherty's office are accepting written testimony in support of this bill, the text of which can be read here:
http://mgmbill.org/usmgmbill.htm

Please write a letter of support or, if you're a resident of MA, submit your own written testimony to these two addresses:
[email protected] who works in Sen. Creem's office, and
[email protected] .

The public hearing will most likely be in January of 2010, so keep that in mind if you'd like the opportunity to go in front of the committee and tell them why they should ban genital mutilation in Massachusetts! This is a historic first step, since Massachusetts is the only state that has made any progress on this bill (it was submitted to 13 state legislatures and the national congress).

Help us make history!


----------



## KK Slider (Nov 8, 2009)

Great news, Andrew Sullivan has picked up the story. He's one of the most mainstream anti-MGM bloggers I've seen, since he writes for The Atlantic Monthly (same magazine Mark Twain used to write for btw).

http://andrewsullivan.theatlantic.co.../mgm-news.html


----------



## Frank Koehler (Nov 30, 2009)

This is excellent news. It's about time more states defunded circumcision from Mediaid. It's non-therapeutic, so should not be covered. How simple can it get? We don't cover other non-therapeutic procedures like piercings and tattoing. Did you know? The Indian Health Service does not cover circumcision either.


----------

